# Questions on your colonoscopy?!?!?!



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

I finally had my colonoscopy today at 2 (originally scheduled for 3 but they had a cancelation). When he put me out and put in the scope it started hurting really really bad. im not sure what he was doing, if he was putting the air into my stomach or pushing around my insides but i must have had this horrible look on my face! they gave me a conscious sedative so i have half way out of it but i remember watching some of the camera stuff on the screen. i honestly felt like he was about to explose my organs in my stomach!! did anyone else experience this or was it just me? also is there anyone who went through the prep and wished they had velvet toilet paper? it felt like i just dipped my whole rear end in acid! the prep really really did hurt!!! comments would be helpful...


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

I had a similar experience, which I don't usually tell people, as for most-the procedure doesn't hurt! They gave me Demerol- I was 1/2 awake as well, and he told me I had a very "twisty" colon and he had a hard time getting around. They had to pump me up with more air than usual, and I also got MORE Demerol!







Maybe you had the same twisty colon as me!







After that, though it was a breeze- kinda cool to watch your own colon on screen! lol! I did have a reaction to the Demerol and was nauseous the whole next day! And after not eating before the test too! Ugh I was so sickly. So I got something else for my endoscopy later that week! Hope everyone else's goes more smoothly- again- they told me it wasn't normal to hurt like that!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah! I would have flipped out, I think. I do not remember ANYTHING from mine, they gave me demerol and the last thing I remember was the nurse telling me the doctor was on his way in, and I'd much rather it be that way! I think it's better to be completely out and not remember ANY of it, because even the whole idea of the procedure is scary. Kellina, I had the same thing you did-- they gave me waaay too much demerol and I couldn't even keep water down until the end of the next day-- what a nightmare. If anyone is reading this and will have one in the future, make sure you talk to your doctor or a nurse about the amount of demerol you are given because it was really an awful experience-- i almost think i'd rather just suffer from the regular IBS than have to go through the prep and after stuff.


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

I have had this done three times, the first time they did not put me under enough, I remember it hurt so bad I was shaking it was very painfull.The next time I told them about my first time,I told them to make sure I did not wake during, and I did't. I don't remember becoming sick over it. Just hurt my bowels for a week or so. They hurt before and even worse after. Lindalu


----------

